

Medium.js: Make contenteditable beautiful - jakiestfu
https://github.com/jakiestfu/Medium.js

======
allenpc
Great work on this. As someone who has spent countless hours slaving over
contenteditable issues (even with the help of great libraries like rangy.js),
I can definitely appreciate the work you put in here.

I did notice a small issue, which I've logged here:
[https://github.com/jakiestfu/Medium.js/issues/6](https://github.com/jakiestfu/Medium.js/issues/6)

